# banjo catfish



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a banjo cat in my community tank, and he's a well behaved little fish. I bought 2 more little ones today, and thought about putting them in my 10 gal. shrimp tank. Think they'd be ok? I just don't want any surprises.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

My Banjo is a suspect in the disappearance of two small amano shrimp that were purchased in October. The suspect pleaded the 5th and has be laying low ever since... Not saying that he is guilty (charges were never filed due to lack of evidence) just saying that a suspicious belly shape made the banjo a primary suspect... The shrimp may have just pulled the disappearing act that they do every now and then...

Another potential concern is the overall size attainable by a Banjo- they get pretty big over time (mine is 6 inches plus)- will they have a home appropriate for them as they get larger? 10g is pretty tight even though my banjo never goes anywhere as far I can tell (it doesn't even like me in the room when he eats...)


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

That banjo will be in heaven if you toss em in a shrimp tank.
10g tank, Id look at much smaller cats for that tank.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a cute little 2" banjo cat when I was younger. I dropped him in a 29 gallon tank one day and never saw him again. Two years later, I took down the tank and found an extra driftwood log that turned out to be the banjo cat! He had survived unseen for two years and grown to about eight inches in length and grown so many tiny spines that it took an hour to get him untangled from my net... ah youth.


----------



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

I went ahead and put them in my 75 gal. cummunity. I didn't want to take a chance. These new ones are not shy or lazy at all. My big banjo stays under a log all day. The 2 new ones are running out when their food is dropped. One grabbed an algea wafer bigger than him and tried dragging it back under a log. They don't quite look like my big banjo either. Is there more than one type of banjo?


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe so.


----------

